# How to photograph ink drawings?



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I have discovered Fine Art America, and have in fact been fortunate enough to make a few sales there. 

However, I am plagued by an inability to take a photograph of an ink drawing without the white paper turning gray in areas where I've added hatching and such with ink. Thus, pure reproductions of the original work can't be made. There's gray where there should be white.

I was told that playing with white balance could help, so I sprang for a nice camera that gives me that ability. But before I go any farther, let me ask the minds on this forum.

Is anyone out there successfully photographing ink art and getting images that match the original in terms of crisp black and white? If so, please, share your technique!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I can tell you what I do for graphite drawings. Use indirect natural light.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I've been shooting them in the shade on a sunny day, thinking along that same line. However, the gray is still there. Graphite already has gray, so if any is being added, it's not noticable. But with strict black and white, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

You need to scan them.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I actually run into the same issues when i do that. Plus, it's an oredeal to scan an 18 x 24 four times and stitch together. ;-)

I got a lead from a graphics whiz yesterday. I'm going to try his advice. If it works, I'll share.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

bbbaldie said:


> I got a lead from a graphics whiz yesterday. I'm going to try his advice. If it works, I'll share.


Please do! :biggrin:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

OK, it works pretty well. Open the picture up in a photo editor. I use GIMP. Use the free select tool to highlight the gray areas. Now, raise the contrast only there. The rest of the picture is unaffected. It works!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool! Good idea, must give it a try! Thanks.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love GIMP! I've been using it for a few years now, well probably since it came out. Free software, no ads, fantastic. Every artist should try it.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks, I'm going to have to give that a try.


----------

